

SimplyHired raises $4.6 million, announces profitability - byrneseyeview
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/11/46-million-for-newly-profitable-simply-hired/

======
trey
Why are they raising money just to hire 30 more people?

~~~
rokhayakebe
How do you know they are hiring 30 people? Also what kind of hire is this?

